# Yet another new albino garter snake. Last one....for now.



## Jmugleston (May 29, 2011)

This girl was offered at a great price so I couldn't resist. I'm liking these garters much more than I anticipated. Sorry for the poor quality picture. She would not sit still.


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 30, 2011)

Nice looking.  I like the checkerboard pattern on yellow and red eyes.


----------



## CFleming (May 30, 2011)

She is beautiful! I have really been getting into garters recently. They are high on my list. I always liked them because they were one of the first species I caught as a kid. When I was able to start keeping reptiles garters were not a "cool" species to keep. I was young and have now seen there error of my ways. I will be making a trip to Raleigh, NC soon hopefully to pick a pair. I just to decide on a what morph I am going to work with. So many choices.


----------



## pouchedrat (May 31, 2011)

garters are awesome aren't they?  I love mine, although they're all fairly small still.  I have albino checkered, and florida blue striped, and I have a pair of neon blue california red sided garters paid for that aren't born/ready to go yet...  paid for them a couple months ago, lol.

They're certainly addictive!


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 31, 2011)

pouchedrat said:


> and I have a pair of neon blue california red sided garters paid for that aren't born/ready to go yet...  paid for them a couple months ago, lol.
> 
> They're certainly addictive!


Can I say pictures are in order when they're born and in your care?


----------



## JOE P (May 31, 2011)

im glad people are starting to appreciate Thamnophis cuz they are fantastic snakes


----------



## JOE P (May 31, 2011)

one more,  Thamnophis cryptopsis ocellatus


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 31, 2011)

albino checker garter snake.....i got a male and female....recently tried breeding them...left the male in with her for about a month....then took him out, i dont think shes preg though....prolly cause i didnt bermeate them first....was just a spur of the moment try, and atleast i know that the female wont kill the tiny little guy....mine dont get handled much so try to bite like crazy when getting taken out, but they calm down quick..the checker garter is the easiest to tame of all garters...you can catch a adult wild one and have it tame in a few days....


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 31, 2011)

That first pic is fantastic Joe P.

I know there are a handful of folks producing CB Thamnophis...anybody have websites you can post?


----------



## CFleming (May 31, 2011)

pouchedrat said:


> garters are awesome aren't they?  I love mine, although they're all fairly small still.  I have albino checkered, and florida blue striped, and I have a pair of neon blue california red sided garters paid for that aren't born/ready to go yet...  paid for them a couple months ago, lol.
> 
> They're certainly addictive!


You didnt happen to buy them from Scott Felzer did you? That is who I am planning on getting my breeding group from. I think his website is albinogartersnakes.com or albinogartersnake.com. He has got one of the best garter collections in the country IMHO.


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 31, 2011)

CFleming said:


> I think his website is albinogartersnakes.com or albinogartersnake.com. .


Ah, that's what I was looking for.  Thanks!


----------



## xchondrox (May 31, 2011)

Scott Feltzer is the biggest Garter specific  breeder out there, Google his name he has a site. JMugleston i have 2.2 albino breeders that would love to join your collection!


----------



## JOE P (May 31, 2011)

Felzers' focus is mainly garter morphs...i prefer natural types


----------



## web eviction (May 31, 2011)

Lol I could fill a bucket in about ten minutes so many here lots of different colors to not to mention the rubber boas my son finds


----------



## pouchedrat (May 31, 2011)

Yep!  my florida blue stripes and my upcoming neon blue red sideds came/are coming from Scott Feltzer.  His website's www.albinogartersnakes.com and I know of one more http://gartersnakemorph.com/

there's also a forum, www.thamnophis.com and they have a classifieds section.  

one of my pretty female blue stripes, finally showing colors


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 31, 2011)

Wow, Pouchedrat I've never seen one of those before.  The blue shimmer is beautiful.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 1, 2011)

here is my male and female albino checkered, female is first pic


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Aug 7, 2011)

My first couple of snakes I ever had were garters.  One was a normal red-sided and one was a normal eastern.  Over the years, I've pretty much dismissed them as noob snakes, but in retrospect the red-sided garter snake is imo one of the prettiest snakes there is.  I use to buy several feeder goldfish at a time and put them in the large water dish I had for them and their feeding response to the fish was AMAZING.  If I was to ever get another garter snake, I'd probably have to go with a normal red-sided...though looking at Scott Felzer's site, the melanistics and the leucistics are also gorgeous as well.  I suppose I could see myself dropping the money on a melanistic...but not a leucistic...@ $450 a pop  I'll just enjoy other people's pictures.


----------

